# Ford 250 PSD CrewCab Snow Plow???



## royallandscaper1 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this board and was wondering if someone can help me with some information. I'm currently looking at purchasing a 2003 Ford F-250 CrewCab with the PSD engine, short bed. Does anyone know if anyone makes a plow for this vehicle or if one can be installed on it at all? Ford says a snowplow prep group is not avaliable and Meyer says they won't put one on but Fisher says no problem and I'm wondering what others have experienced. My plan was to upgrade the front springs from the "V" springs on the truck to the "x" springs. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Rodney


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Welcome aboard Rodney. Most likely the reason that a plow is not recomended is due to the fact that the PSD engine is a heavy piece of iron which puts a large amount of added weight onto an already long and heavy crew cab front end. Many people do go against the recomendations of the manufacturer and plow with them though. Up in the right hand corner of the screen is a search button. In the case of this question id say your best bet is to do some research using that since this topic has come up quite a few times before im pretty sure if i remember correctly. Also you may want to do some research on one of the Diesel forums and see whats being said in that neck of the woods.


Enjoy Plowsite

Jay


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well you can due it but you will void your waranty if it is on there.This has been asked before go to this site http://forums.thedieselstop.com/ubbthreads/

Bobby Williams is a dealer in CA. and he should be able to tell you what the honest info is on it. He's a memeber and his dealership is sunrise ford.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Yes..................you can do it!

I own a 2002 F-350 XLT Lariat Crew Cab long bed w/PSD and installed a 8.5 Meyer Poly Plow w/ 1 ton mounting kit (heavy duty truck side kit normally used w/cab chassis........ as I was told). Also upgraded to X front spring plus 1 more additional leaf (now the ride height is to my liking) Nice firm ride, the way a truck should be!

The truck is a fantastic plow truck especially with all "the comforts of home".

On a side note, I own a 02 Excursion with the 7.3 diesel ( same plow, mount as above).

We deal with a large Commercial Ford dealer in Illinois (BOTH VEHICLES WERE NOT BOUGHT THERE), they cover warranty issues with plows installed. Just be sure to let the same Ford dealer service your truck routinely so they could have on-going record of the condition of the truck and you can establish a good relationship that will surely help you out when you are in a pinch!

Good Luck!

ChicagoSnow


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Thats very interesting about the heavy duty truckside mount,I was never aware of that,learn something new everday


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

ChicagoSnow>nice truck.How do you like the meyers poly blades?I run mostly all meyers plows but all steel blades.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello Philly,

I have no complaints with the "CP" line of COMMERCIAL Meyer poly blades. They are heavy which is why (I assume) with all the additional bracing/support they hold up so well.

They have held up fine and especially nice that you do not have to paint every couple years!

I currently own 5 poly (8'-8.5') Meyer blades, and 1 steel blade. I have tried to remain true to 1 plow manufacturer so I can "cross" use any blade with any vehicle in case of emergency. But I must say that with all the talk on this site my next plow will be a Blizzard (wish they made a poly version) or a poly "V" plow(not completely sold yet on a particular manufacturer yet).

ChicagoSnow


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

ChicagoSnow thanks for the reply.Im the same way about sticking with the same type of plows,with the meyers I have alot of parts so I can fix the problem quickly.Im looking at a meyers poly for a pickup im am looking at.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Phillyplowking1,

Good luck plow hunting......................It's fun isnt it!

If I can be of any help let me know.

ChicagoSnow


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

For your truck i would go with a 9ft Fisher, Western, Ortiz, or Boss good luck on finding a plow


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Meyer whats a Ortiz plow?


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Ortis is a snowplow that is made in the area i live. They are kinda like Western plows. They are the color red, Full trip plow, conventional mount. they are made in a local welding shop and they are very popular. I see more Ortiz than Meyer and Western.


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

On Sunday, I saw a brand new 03 F250 X-cab with the 6.0 PSD, which had the factory snow plow prep package. So if this truck has the 6.0, there should not be any questions.


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

From what I understand, it is a liability issue. Between the research I've done and the info on this site, there's no reason a CREW cab can't carry a blade and still stay within ford's recommended axle weight ratings- especially if some ballast is used. The crew cab weighs more than a supercab, and carries more people (practically), so it is no wonder that super cabs are available with prep packages. I think it has to be based on the _possibility_ that someone might have six people in their truck with the plow on. If that were the case, the combination of people weight, plow weight, AND big cab weight _might_ exceed the factory front axle weight rating. Not to mention, it seems (confirm w/Pelican) that the front end is the same on a 350 as it is on a 550, which makes the 350 underrated at 5200#. Mine has 6000# springs from the fact, but it's still only rated at 5200#- go figure.

Long and short- I don't think the  lawyers will let you buy the snow plow insurance... uh- prep package because if you carry a plow and too many people and something breaks you'd have a crack at a law suit.

Maybe this rant will put my mind at ease about hanging a plow on my new F-350 Crew Cab Diesel...

BTW- I don't know about you guys, but I'm lucky to get my dog to ride with me in the plow truck!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ez snow,the front end is rated at 5200 for a reason. The 19.5" wheels of the larger 450/550 allow larger brakes,which can safely stop more weight,also 6000 on the 16" tires is getting near the weight limit,this may have something to do with it too.With that being said,Id still plow with it if it were mine too.In the snow the brakes will make little difference,traction will be the weak link,and the tires should run cool in the wet conditions and slow speeds.


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

On the crew cab with the Diesel
The reason the plow pkg. isn't available 
Is not that it can't carry the weight 
It's that with the Plow on the front and the recommend ballast
the truck would be over the GVWR, them Deisel are heavy

I've heard someone else tell me it was because you might plow 
with 6 people ? It's not true

You can check the Ford spec
Plow pkg is available with the V8/V10 crew cab with 6' and 8' beds

(For a western 8' ploy pro on my F250 super cab Western recommends 550 of ballast)


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

so basically, a crew diesel with a plow is _pushing_ it, but hey- we make our livin' pushing stuff, right? Why not push the limit, too?

IF the 5200 limit is based on brakes and tires, and both concerns are generally reduced by the conditions surounding our profession... LET'S GO!!

Good tidbits on the brakes and tires, John- that's the first I've seen that reasoning for the front axle WR. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

The Front Max. rating is based on Springs
the Max. front spring (Not includeing the Plow pkg. "X" springs)
is 5200) 
Now on the F450/F550 the only spring is rated at 6000
(It's the "X" spring)

The 16" tires are Ok for the rear end to have a rating of 
6084 lbs for the F250 and 6830 lbs for the F350
So the 16" tires aren't the limting factor in the front

(here the difference is that the F250 has 235 tires rated at 
3042 lbs and the F350 has 265's rated at 3415 lbs) 
So in the Rear it's the tires that are the limting factor

While the 19.5 rims/tires do play a roll in the weight rateing
It's in the rear on the F450/F550


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

based on the information providedhere and granted that a 2003 spring is the same as a 2001 spring, then with a thickness of 1.25", my truck has "x" springs rated at 6000#... please correct me if I'm wrong.

Manx, Good logic on how the front tires cannot be the limiting factor, since they can carry 6k and change in the back.

Here's what frustrates me: If the F-550's are the same as my 350 hub-to-hub (not incl brakes) and I have 6k front springs, WHY IS MY FAWR ONLY 5200#?!??!?!

Does a reg cab plow prep truck have a 6k sticker?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

BRAKES and SAFETY.It all about the brakes.You could have a 5 ton front axle and springs,but it is only rated as high as the max GVWR brake system it has on it.

The 19.5" wheels allow Ford to use bigger brakes,that would not fit behind the 16" wheels.The 16" wheels\tires would probably support the 6000 lb FAWR,but not without the larger brakes.So that's why you have a 5200 lb FAWR.

If you have,or upgraded to the X springs,you still only have a 5200 lb FAWR.If the DOT catches you,your overloaded if your even a hair over 5200 lbs,or over the GWVR,which is pretty easy to do,with a long diesel 4X4,a heavy plow,and ballast.Not that the truck won't do it,you just won't be legal.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ez snow,you answered your own question.An axles GAWR is not determined by its springs alone.The bearings/axle itself,ball joints,and brakes/rims/tires all determine tis rating. The weakest link prevails as usual,in this case it seems the brakes are just that.This is one of the reasons Dodge went with 17" wheels on the 03 2500/3500HD's.This allowed them to use 14" rotors.They were able to get more stopping power.After test driving a few of the 03's,its clear that Dodge has the best brakes,by far,IMO.allows safer stopping with more weight.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

*royallandscaper1*

I used a western MVP on my 2000 F250SD Supercab PSD with an 8 foot bed. Right now the MVP is on a F350SD crew cab PSD 6 foot bed. I have had no problems with the truck. It has 12000 miles on it. As far as the warranty, it is up to the dealer. I talk with my right up front and they had no problems with the plow.


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

well guys, I guess we're down to brakes, right? tires and wheels can take it, axle and springs can take it, but can the brakes stop it? 

Given the conditions we are typically carrying a plow around, I guess the ability to stop will not be limited by the brakes themselves, but the traction available on the road surface. 

I can deal with that- my main concern was overtaxing the front axle... thanks for helping me figure this out guys 
-derek


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

As far as the Brakes 
There the same in the front as the DRW with a 11,200 GVWR

gross axle ratings are determined by axle,springs & Wheels & 
tires

The brakes have very little to do with the GVWR

The brakes are on there own, Now they do have to stop the load
there are allot of ways they could increase the braking system
On would be to use lager rotors

Now

[Here's what frustrates me: If the F-550's are the same as my 350 hub-to-hub (not incl brakes) and I have 6k front springs, WHY IS MY FAWR ONLY 5200#?!??!?!]

Ford does not re-certify the truck with Plow Pkg's
Sure the Axle (Hub to Hub) and springs are the same as the F450/F550's and the tires would handle it

But if you rated the axle at 6,000 it would mean the F250/F350
would have a higher GVWR ?
Would the frame up there handle it ?

With a front axle weight rating of 5,200 in the F250/F350's
and the "X" springs are under rated, but that's a good thing
Better to be under rated then right to the edge

How many people here follow Ford's recommend plow rating of 
750 lbs ? for a plow
My 8' Western Ploy Pro goes over


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Manx _
> *gross axle ratings are determined by axle,springs & Wheels &
> tires
> 
> ...


Brakes are included in the individual axle ratings.They are usually the limiting factor.If you overload one axle,you create an uneven braking situation,which can be dangerous.

Brake are also very important in the GVWR rating too.Usually the bigger brakes will increase the GVWR.Brake systems are rated in GVWR classes.Two or more GVWR classes may have the same suspension,axles,etc,except the brakes are rated higher,increasing the GVWR.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Manx,the f350 DRW has an 11200 GVWR because the the rear of the truck can handle more weight due to its higher axle rating.The different axle dual tires and the larger rear brakes are why its got an 11200,instead of a 9900 or 8800 GVWR. As you noted the front end of the DRW F350 is still the same,and has the same 5200lb GAWR.


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

Well I'm glad to see that a few of you are so safety oriented

For Gross Axle weight ratings it's determined by the rated capacity of the minimum component of the axle system
(Axle,Springs & Wheels/tires) 

I never meet to say that the brakes played no part in the GVWR

But as far as gross Axle weight ratings go, they play no part there 

the overall performance of the whole truck (brakes included)
determines the GVWR

I myself see the weak link in the Ford SD as the tires
In the rear it's the limiting factor on most of the Rear axle 
ratings


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Brakes DO effect the GAWR's as well as the GWVR.The Front GAWR onthe F250-350 is only 5200 because of the smaller brakes.

Reread some of the previous posts,it has been explained a few times


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

*gotta be da brakes*

the springs are rated to 6k
the same axle is in a 550 at 6k (+?)
the same two tires can hold 6800 or something on the back axle
the same wheels front and back, likewise

What else is there?

that blizzard is gonna look mighty fine hangin' on the 'ol 350


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not sure what kind of blade your looking for but if you go to the Boss homepage they have a link where you can type in what kind of truck you have. From there it will tell you what the truck can handle. Good luck!


----------

